# Which Cops Give Money To Which Pols?



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Did you ever wonder which of your brother (or sister) officers gave money to which politicians? Well I had considered writing a post about this issue and found it would take too much time and figuring to answer your or my every question. During my research I did come across some interesting information. Which Boston detective gave $4600 to Hillary Clinton's campaign? Which candidates in both parties do law enforcement people prove they support through hard cash to their campaigns? While most of us in law enforcement are notoriously cheap, a few did dig deep into their pockets and made contributions to presidential candidates. 
I decided it would be better to just show you how to do it and let you do your own research to get the specific data you want. Just go to the link below and then enter in the block for "occupation" single words like "police" or "detective" or "sergeant" or "trooper." etc. Delete the check in the "2004" block to get only results from the current election. Be careful as with rank listings you may get some military people included. Oh yeah, be sure to write the word "sheriff" as another local figure pops up as a big contributor to Hillary as well. Have fun.

http://fundrace.huffingtonpost.com/


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Looks like your buddy Mitt was the big winner among donations from the sheriffs.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Nice database Inspector...
Now I can stalk all my Commie neighbors and put RNC pamphlets in their mailboxes and sign them up for a subscription to the National Review...:twisted:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Wow..the town I work in donated over $800,000...the town I live in donated approximately $200,000...mostly donkey's in the town I work in...mostly elephant's in the town I live...interesting.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

$165,846 was given by people who identified their occupation as "police officer". 







$126,717 from 273 people to Republicans







$39,129 from 71 people to Democrats


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

i like the map, around Cambridge its almost completely blue


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

"Looks like your buddy Mitt was the big winner among donations from the sheriffs."

Harry, I happen to know a few of those sheriffs were hoping they could put halos around their stars and change the wording to "U.S. Marshal."


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

If you're looking for a more local flavor....

Just put in the town and hit the search button at the bottom.

http://www.efs2.cpf.state.ma.us/EFSprod/servlet/ContributionSearchInit


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Mostly dems where I work.


----------



## Loyal (Oct 21, 2007)

the enemy within....


----------

